# Hack Request -- Jump to last post in thread



## surskitty (Jul 14, 2010)

That used to be installed, right?  I miss it.  :(


ETA: I MEAN JUMP TO *MY* LAST POST


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 14, 2010)

Agreed.


----------



## surskitty (Jul 14, 2010)

It didn't really bother me that it was missing up until I was trying to see how far behind I am in Safari Zone.  :(


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 14, 2010)

+agreement

I really used to abuse that thing, it would help with ASB as well.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 14, 2010)

+agree

It'd certainly help with popular RPs too, if you were away a while and for me at least, after a couple weeks it stops displaying posts as new.
Or if your mouse is on the fritz and you accidentally double-click on the new posts icon. Which has happened to me multiple times. ><


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 15, 2010)

YES because I keep LOSING MY PLACE in threads because I am FORGETFUL

+++++agree


----------



## spaekle (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeeeah, I remember more than once wishing I could jump to my last post in a thread and wondering why we didn't have that any more. 

agreements++


----------



## Ferasquilee (Jul 27, 2010)

That would be SO useful.

AgreementPlus


----------



## nastypass (Jul 27, 2010)

YES I have wanted this back since I realized it was missing.

agreement+++++++++++++++


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Jul 28, 2010)

Okay sure. I want this too.

Agreement++


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 29, 2010)

I was so sad when I realized that the new forums didn't have that function. Took me a looong while to adjust, it did. 

+++agreements


----------



## Wargle (Jul 30, 2010)

YES PLEASE.

WE WILL LOVE YOU FOREVER!!


Agreement +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## Yarnchu (Jul 31, 2010)

Uh I didn't even know the forums had this feature but it sounds pretty useful.

+agreement


----------

